# ISO Asian stir fry type recipe



## Skittle68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a TNT Asian stir fry type recipe? I'm looking for something kind of sweet and spicy. I've never made my own sauce for stir fry (except my thai peanut noodle crunch), so I don't know what to look for in a recipe. Help!


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Some comments/suggestions for this recipe? (If I use it I'll probably double the sauce and add more veggies)

Sweet and Spicy Stir Fry with Chicken and Broccoli

Description

Garlic, crushed red pepper, and chili paste add heat; hoisin sauce and ginger sweeten the deal. Great served over jasmine rice!

Ingredients

3 cups broccoli florets
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - cut into 1 inch strips
1/4 cup sliced green onions
4 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
1 tablespoon hoisin sauce
1 tablespoon chile paste
1 tablespoon low sodium soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
4 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
1/8 cup chicken stock
Directions

Place broccoli in a steamer over 1 inch of boiling water, and cover. Cook until tender but still firm, about 5 minutes.
Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat, and saute the chicken, green onions, and garlic until the chicken is no longer pink and juices run clear.
Stir the hoisin sauce, chile paste, and soy sauce into the skillet. Season with ginger, red pepper, salt, and black pepper. Stir in the chicken stock and simmer about 2 minutes. Mix in the steamed broccoli until coated with the sauce mixture.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 12, 2012)

Another option to that beautiful recipe above:

Get rice or noodles cooking.

Velvetize your choice of meat by slicing it into thin strips.  marinate the strips for 20 minutes in a slurry made from:
1/2 cup water
2 tbs. soy sauce
2 tsp. pineapple juice
1/8 tsp. ginger
1/4 tsp. black pepper
dash of Chinese 5-spice 
2 heaping tsp. corn starch.

Bring 2 inches of oil up to 345' F. in a heavy frying pan.  Reduce heat to maintain that temperature.  Place meat strips, 5 or 6 at a time,  into the hot oil and let them rest until the coating turns white.  Remove to paper towel lined dish.

In a small sauce pan, combine 4 tbs. Hoisen Sauce, 2 tbs. soy sauce, and 2 tbs. brown sugar.  Place over medium heat and stir until the sugar is completely dissolved.  Add a dash of granulated garlic, and a tsp. of granulated onion to the sauce.  Add 2 tbs. Sriracha sauce for a little kick.

Place the cooked meat and sauce into a large bowl and gently stir to coat the meat.  Serve with saute'd snow or snap peas and the noodles or rice.

Recipe 2
Use the above technique to make velvet chicken.  Add 2 cups of bean sprouts, 1 can of sliced water chestnuts, a handful of snow pea pods, 2 stalks of fresh celery, bias sliced into 1 inch sections, and 1 coarsely cut onion into a pan with a touch of sesame oil, or peanut oil into a wok, or heavy frying pan, over high heat.  Stir fry until the onion is sweet, but still crunchy.  Add a slurry made from 1/3 cup of water, mixed with 1 tbs. cornstarch.  Pour this over your stir-fried veggies and stir until the sauce is thickened.  Add 1 tsp. sugar, and 2 tbs. soy sauce.  Add the cooked chicken and stir until everything is hot.  Serve with steamed rice, and chow mein noodles.


Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the north


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Another option to that beautiful recipe above:
> 
> Get rice or noodles cooking.
> 
> ...



Good call on the velveting- I've always wanted to try that, but again, just didn't have a TNT recipe. Going to get the marinade started now!! 

Thanks Chief! Will update what I end up doing and how it turns out later


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2012)

Fresh ginger rather than ground ginger will taste a lot better. I've found the garlic burns very easily, so I crush it lightly and stir it, along with a slice of fresh ginger, into the oil for a minute or so just to flavor the oil, then remove and discard. 

I would also suggest whisking all of the seasonings and liquids in a small bowl, adding a couple of teaspoons of cornstarch, so that you can add them all at once to the pan. The cornstarch will thicken the sauce.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 12, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Fresh ginger rather than ground ginger will taste a lot better. I've found the garlic burns very easily, so I crush it lightly and stir it, along with a slice of fresh ginger, into the oil for a minute or so just to flavor the oil, then remove and discard.
> 
> I would also suggest whisking all of the seasonings and liquids in a small bowl, adding a couple of teaspoons of cornstarch, so that you can add them all at once to the pan. The cornstarch will thicken the sauce.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Oh, I didn't even notice it says ground ginger- I always use fresh. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2012)

I just posted my favorite stir-fry recipe: Chinese Stir-fry with Brown Sauce

It's very versatile. Sometimes I serve it with softened rice noodles and sometimes with chow mein noodles for the crunch.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 12, 2012)

Some lovely recipes there


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well my stir fry was kind of so-so. I cut the chicken really thin, and then accidentally left it in the marinade for like 45-50 min because it took longer to cut the vegetables than I expected. The chicken literally disintegrated. There were no recognizable pieces of chicken in it at all, just tiny little specks covering everything lol. And the sauce was kind of blah. It was spicy, which is about the only good thing I can say about it. It was just missing something and I have no idea what. I liked the taste of the hoisin sauce, so I actually used more than the recipe called for, and I could taste the ginger, so there was plenty of that (I used a decent size hunk that I grated with a fine grater), I added brown sugar to sweeten it up a little bit, and I just have no idea what else I could add.... Humph.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 13, 2012)

I wish I would have seen both Skittle's and Got Garlic's recipes before I made dinner tonight.  My stir fried thin sliced pork chop w/ broccoli was also only So-so.   All right, pretty good, just not anything excitingly different.  Also I didn't use a recipe.   I used garlic,  soy sauce, 1 dried thai pepper crumbled,  a couple green onions, fresh ginger, 1 spoon brown sugar,  a little water  and once around the top of the pan with some tiger sauce. It just needs "something" to tie it all together.   Maybe I should have set $10 on the counter and pretended it was take-out and would have liked it better.


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I wish I would have seen both Skittle's and Got Garlic's recipes before I made dinner tonight.  My stir fried thin sliced pork chop w/ broccoli was also only So-so.   All right, pretty good, just not anything excitingly different.  Also I didn't use a recipe.   I used garlic,  soy sauce, 1 dried thai pepper crumbled,  a couple green onions, fresh ginger, 1 spoon brown sugar,  a little water  and once around the top of the pan with some tiger sauce. It just needs "something" to tie it all together.   Maybe I should have set $10 on the counter and pretended it was take-out and would have liked it better.



Lol same here- my bf asked me what it was supposed to be, like if I had ordered it from a Chinese place. I guess I was trying to recreate something I had once in a restaurant, but I'm not sure what it would be exactly. I think I was going for more of like a spicy sweet and sour, than the spicy brown sauce I ended up with. I think I'm going to add some hot sauce to a little bit of the sweet and sour sauce I have in the fridge and see if that's more like what I was thinking


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2012)

Toasted sesame oil and oyster sauce add great flavor to a stir- fry. You only need a little - maybe a half teaspoon of each.

This site has great Asian- inspired recipes of all types. Check it out: SteamyKitchen.com


----------

